
TechEmpower Round 13 Preliminary Results - brokencode
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/previews/round13/
======
nostrademons
I'd love to see the futures-rs included in the results. Supposedly they ran
the TechEmpower benchmarks as a way of testing its zero-overhead nature, and
it blew away existing C++ and Go leaders; it'd be interesting (and great
marketing for Rust) to see them officially submit it.

~~~
steveklabnik
I've wanted to do this, but haven't put in the work yet.

------
mitm2mitm
Once again the benchmarks are using outdated versions of frameworks (at least
the languages I checked, like 2 or more years old).

~~~
pkroll
Languages themselves, too: Go 1.7 just came out, but the test lists Go 1.6.2.
Rust 1.11 just got released yes? 1.9 (!) is used. Love to see both of those
bumped to current.

------
ksec
There is still mountain of works to be done on the Ruby ecosystem. And Crystal
doesn't seems to be working yet.

------
giulianob
I really want to see how ASP.NET Core does in these tests.

~~~
pkroll
There are a couple of "aspnet" entries, not being familiar with the ASP.NET
universe are those unrelated to Core or not?

~~~
fgonzag
Probably.

They are running on Mono, not .NET core according to the site.

Also, it's now called asp.net core, and asp.net core mvc for the MVC
framework.

